# Final Cut Pro Project File Structure



## mmatus (Sep 12, 2002)

Hi All!

I would need a structure description of the Final Cut Pro 2 Project file. Please help me if you can or give any idea how I can get it.

The problem because I need it is dataloss after a HDD crash.
We could save project data but cannot get it work in Final Cut Pro.
Any other idea... ?

Thanks!
Mark


----------

